# New Mini-M setup



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, after a brief hiatus, Im back with a pair of Mini-Ms that are FINALLY getting setup. Just threw in some DHG just to fill it in. Its not what I really want plant wise and Im desperately looking for a few plants. Im looking for some eriocaulon mainly sp. japan or sulawesi. Im also looking for some local SSS CRS or golden bees for fauna. Still need to finish setting up the c02 system too.

2 x Mini -M
1 solar mini 27w
1 solar mini 70w MH
ADA ES-600
ADA lily pipes x 2
ADA thermometer x2
ADA mini pollen glass
ADA regulator
ADA El-valve
ADA power sand
ADA Bacter 100, clear super, tourmaline BC
ADA aquasoil powder
Custom acrylic stand, triple beveled
Custom 90 degree filter elbows courtesy of fishman (thanks dude!)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

That is one sick looking setup!! Looks nice bro! keep it up!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome back! Sick setup alright! 

Cheers


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Good to see you back, Van!

Need to turn the other mini so they look like they are facing each other I am more curious about your saltwater set up, hehe!


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice Van welcome back I will call you as soon a I come back!.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Boy! Your rock is impressive! It could carry the day by itself!


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice Vanson, just level that substrate line..


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks guys. Its not even close to being setup correctly. Im still looking for some plants to begin the "real" scape. Im in desperate need of some erio. Once I locate all my plants, I will finish the scape. To me, it looks horrible right now but I cant do anything about it until all the right materials are located.


----------



## screename (Jan 4, 2005)

1. Should I add something to the left rear to even out this scape? A rock? A centerpiece plant?

2. Im still debating on what to do with the second mini. Its either going to be saltwater or a micro paludarium? It is already fitted with a 70w MH so lighting is not an issue. What to do???


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I wouldn't add anything to the left rear. I might add something to the base of the rock like Staurogyne sp. "Porto vehlo" or maybe a thin mesh of pellia.


----------



## spikeit (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks great.. you saved your best stone pieces for last..


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

paludarium for sure!


----------

